# Bessacarr E410 retractable step



## MRWIT (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a Bessacarr E410 2012 and I am having problems with the step and awning light. It works on the toggle switch but has stopped working on the key fob. I have checked the fuses and they are ok. Any ideas ???


----------

